#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Ποσοστό άνθρακα σε αγκύρια κατηγορίας 8.8

## Evan

Μήπως το γνωρίζει κάποιος;

----------


## Evan

άμα το βρω θα σου πω για να μην ξεκινήσω hot debate χωρίς λόγο!
thanks

----------

